# Vomited Hairball...say what??????



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

We have cats. Hairballs are a weekly delight especially in the spring. I am soooo tuned into the "hyuck, hyuck, hyuck" of the "opening ceremonies". And now you're telling me that I can expect huge ones from our future golden????? Sigh.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

PatJ said:


> We have cats. Hairballs are a weekly delight especially in the spring. I am soooo tuned into the "hyuck, hyuck, hyuck" of the "opening ceremonies". And now you're telling me that I can expect huge ones from our future golden????? Sigh.


As a fellow cat owner, I just LOL'd at your comment. Awesome!


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

The hairballs with cats have always grossed me out...but my golden girl!!!!! 

Spoke with the vets office. They didn't seem concerned. Like with any vomiting and her history of eating items she shouldn't, they said just to keep an eye on if vomiting continues, lethargy, lack of appetite, etc. which are signs of a possible blockage. It's been 15 hours, she's eaten twice and had two good stools so I think and pray we are good!

I just never knew this was possible. I am so shocked! They said to brush her more often...gee thanks....lol!!!!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, we've caught our Bella chewing on hair balls too.
We are quick to take them from her, she gets a biscuit for surrendering them.
Luckily we caught her with them & not had the vomiting experience.

Mike D


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

My second golden, Addy, used to vomit hairballs about twice a year. They were usually about 5 inches long in a log shape. The hairball usually consisted of hair and little pieces of nylabone. She was always licking my other dog Annie and she loved to lick the carpet too.

Finn vomited a hairball once a few years ago, but so far that's been the only time. It was a pretty big one, about 4 or 5 inches.

I remember being quite surprised the first time Addy vomited one up!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We have four cats. The standard treatment in our house for any of them vomiting up a hairball is two eye droppers of olive oil. Works every time. Sometimes we find the hairball and don't know which one is responsible. Then they all get the olive oil treatment. I'm sure you could use this for your golden too. Just use a bigger dose.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Or buy sardines packed in oil.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

PatJ said:


> We have cats. Hairballs are a weekly delight especially in the spring. I am soooo tuned into the "hyuck, hyuck, hyuck" of the "opening ceremonies". And now you're telling me that I can expect huge ones from our future golden????? Sigh.



BEST.POST.EVER. 

you do owe me a cup of coffee and a new iPhone.


----------

